# Java + WCF



## leibimatZe (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo ihr!!!

Ich habe mittlerweile doch einiges mit Java gemacht, auch ein Spiel übers Netzwerk programmiert. 
Nun bin ich in die Microsoft Welt gekommen, da ich arbeitstechnisch mit c# einiges machen musste. Aus persönlichem Anlass habe ich mir WPF und WCF Bücher geholt und einiges damit erarbeitet. c# server wpf client die per wcf kommunizieren etc....

Mein Gedanke war nun zu einem bereits bestehenden Java Spiel von mir einen Server aufzusetzen, der jedoch in c# geschrieben ist.
Schnittstelle soll WCF bilden.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir nen Anschub geben wie ich das am besten angehe ??

Würde mich über paar Tips / Hilfen freuen...

grüße


----------



## leibimatZe (28. Jul 2009)

Hm...keiner Ahnung von ? ;(

oder einfach nur alle solche microsoft hasser? xD


----------



## maki (28. Jul 2009)

leibimatZe hat gesagt.:


> Hm...keiner Ahnung von ? ;(
> 
> oder einfach nur alle solche microsoft hasser? xD


Hmm.. eine Frage zu WCF und C# in einem Java-Forum zu stellen ist wohl nicht der beste Weg zum Ziel, oder?

*verschoben*


----------



## tfa (28. Jul 2009)

Unterstützt das Spiel denn WCF? Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit von Java WCF anzusprechen? 
Klingt ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## leibimatZe (28. Jul 2009)

Ok sorry für den Beitrag im falschen Bereich 

Es Funktioniert so dass ich den Server in c# programmieren kann und WCF bildet die Netzwerkschnittstelle. Ich kann die irgendwie auf jedenfall in Java einbinden dass ich von Java aus auf die Methoden die in der WCF definiert sind zugreifen kann und diese dann natürlich wie normal auf dem server ausgeführt werden.

Ich  hatte gehofft irgendeiner hat das vlt schonmal probiert oder gehört 

Funktioniert laut meinen Nachforschungen schon, ich habs nur nochnicht  richtig hinbekommen!

grüße


----------



## Noctarius (28. Jul 2009)

Hast du schon mal J# probiert? Die .NET Version von Java.


----------



## maki (28. Jul 2009)

J# ist tot 

Wenn ich höre dass man Java und C# kommunizieren lassen will, fällt mir gleich der Begriff Webservice ein.


----------



## Noctarius (28. Jul 2009)

Ich dachte J# gehört mittlerweile zum Standardumfang vom .net SDK


----------



## leibimatZe (28. Jul 2009)

will n stink normalen application server (als konsolenanwendung) laufen lassen.
die contracts definieren mir dann die schnittstelle, bzw die methoden, auf die ich vom cleint zugreifen kann.

Frage is nur in wie weit java das ganze unterstützt. Java WSIT erlaubt mir zugriff auf WCF soviel ich weis aber hab nochnet so alles raus wie ich das implementiere.


----------



## frapo (28. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte J# gehört mittlerweile zum Standardumfang vom .net SDK



J# wird von M$ seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. 
J-Sharp ? Wikipedia


----------

